# Driving 2 horses down the M4



## Cecile (17 June 2018)

It says they were apparently drunk - I seem to recall the law actually says that is illegal too

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-west-wales-44512792


----------



## Quigleyandme (17 June 2018)

I think you're right.  It is unlawful to be drunk in charge of a horse.  Thank God they weren't hurt.


----------

